# Should we be SHEDding not SPACEing?



## Selena (Jun 25, 2005)

http://www.chicagotribune.com/features/lifestyle/chi-0720_book_1jul20,0,2280185.story

New book on organizing, actually a book on when organizing isn't enough:

SHED stands for: Separate the treasures, Heave the trash, Embrace your identity and Drive yourself forward.

SPACE stands for Sort, Purge, Assign, Containerize, Equalize

I've placed a hold on my library's copy (but they've not got their copy yet).


----------



## nancy237 (May 29, 2008)

I wish I could figure out what is keeping me from 
cleaning out my attic.
I may have a fear of getting rid of things I'll regret from
my parents and kids when they were young. Everytime I throw out stuff
I regret something I let go. I lost both my parents and I am sad my kids
are grown so I want to keep everything that reminds me of them.

Maybe if I give myself permission to keep that stuff I could get rid
of the rest of the junk which is 90 % of the stuff.

I have woken up in the middle of the night worried that I got rid of 
something that was moms and gone to hunt in the attic for it 
so I could go back to sleep.

Any idea what my problem is??


----------



## Selena (Jun 25, 2005)

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-srv/artsandliving/homeandgarden/organizing-the-attic/073108.html

You'll have to register to read it but it is an 11 week series on the cleaning of an attic. Don't beat yourself up, I'd start by getting rid of the obvious "trash" - empty boxes, bags, etc. The professional organizer has the attic's owner divvy into "zones" then attack a "zone". She does address, albeit briefly, emotional attachment to items. In my book, it is acceptable to have a not sure "zone" and to spend time thinking about it. I'd divide the kids stuff by "kid" the containerize and label. Offer to the child when the time is right. And your kids might want something of grandma/grandpa's, again I'd ask them. If you get a maybe later, containerize and label for later.

A local organization may get some use of the items and some places have sales/thrift shops that may be interested in some items. Or ask your friends if you know you don't want to keep an item but it still has use.


----------

